# [HEURE] Je perds du temps!

## Trevoke

Non, non, je ne perds pas mon temps, c'est l'ordi qui perd le sien. Je suis sur un AMD 64 dual core et il perd du temps, malgre le fait que ntp-client est installe...

J'ai besoin d'aide. Je sais que j'ai deja vu un truc comme ca resolu mais je n'ai pas reussi a le trouver en cherchant :/

----------

## geekounet

Et avec un ntpd pour corriger l'heure en permanence ça va pas mieux ?  :Smile: 

Essaie de supprimer le /etc/adjtime aussi.

----------

## Clark

Le truc couillon de la pile du BIOS qui se meure ?

----------

## guilc

 *Clark wrote:*   

> Le truc couillon de la pile du BIOS qui se meure ?

 

Sous linux, c'est pas utilisé, (sauf quand la machine est a l'arrêt) : linux à son propre timer pour faire avance l'heure indépendamment du bios (et en théorie, bien plus précis)  :Wink: 

Idées en vrac :

- Tu es passé en noyau tickless (CONFIG_NO_HZ) ?

- Tu as essayé de changer la valeur HZ (fréquence timer : CONFIG_HZ_100/250/300/1000) ?

- As-tu le high-res timer activé (CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS) ?

Quelques trucs à essayer qui peuvent influer sur le maintient de l'horloge...

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai config_hz 1000

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

Je croyais que j'avais tickless mais je ne le vois pas dans .config.

Question un peu nunuche, qu'est-ce qui est mieux? Ou ideal?

----------

## nemo13

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je croyais que j'avais tickless mais je ne le vois pas dans .config.

 

bonsoir Trevoke,

Je ne me rappelle plus où j'ai lu l'info , mais à priori "tickless n'existe pas (encore ?) pour du 64 Bits 

A+:jlp

----------

## Gardel_

Je profite de ce topic car j'ai moi-même des problèmes de temps :p (depuis le décalage horaire quoi)

J'avais bien installé ntp-client et ntpd que j'ai mis dans le runlevel default et cela me met bien la bonne heure mais uniquement quand je suis connecté à Internet. Quand j'allume mon PC sans être connecté à Internet, j'ai de nouveau la vieille heure  :Sad: 

Une idée ?

----------

## geekounet

 *Gardel_ wrote:*   

> Je profite de ce topic car j'ai moi-même des problèmes de temps :p (depuis le décalage horaire quoi)
> 
> J'avais bien installé ntp-client et ntpd que j'ai mis dans le runlevel default et cela me met bien la bonne heure mais uniquement quand je suis connecté à Internet. Quand j'allume mon PC sans être connecté à Internet, j'ai de nouveau la vieille heure 
> 
> Une idée ?

 

```
CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Gardel_

Ah oui, apparemment ça marche bien comme ça  :Smile:  Merci du tuyau !  :Wink: 

----------

## Clark

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Clark wrote:*   Le truc couillon de la pile du BIOS qui se meure ? 
> 
> Sous linux, c'est pas utilisé, (sauf quand la machine est a l'arrêt) : linux à son propre timer pour faire avance l'heure indépendamment du bios (et en théorie, bien plus précis) 

 

J'ai appris quelque chose, merci  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> J'ai config_hz 1000
> 
> CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y
> 
> CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y
> ...

 

Et alors, donc, mon probleme?  :Smile: )

----------

## nemo13

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   J'ai config_hz 1000
> 
> CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y
> 
> CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y
> ...

  *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Je croyais que j'avais tickless mais je ne le vois pas dans .config. 
> 
> bonsoir Trevoke,
> 
> Je ne me rappelle plus où j'ai lu l'info , mais à priori "tickless n'existe pas (encore ?) pour du 64 Bits 
> ...

 

tu es en x86_64 non ?

sinon mes confuses les plus plates

A+:jlp

----------

## guilc

moi je tenterais d'autres valeurs de config_hz, ça peut éventuellement influer

Je connais pas bien la conf du kernel en x86_64, mais t'as pas les HIGH_RES_TIMERS ? Ca serait une option à essayer...

Puis tout ce qui peut influer sur les fréquences des interruptions...

----------

## davidou2a

et dans le /etc/conf.d/clock y a quoi comme valeurs?? factory?? j'ai moi meme un amdx2 et en mode factory ça merde aussi...

```
davidou@Igloo ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/clock 

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="CEST"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Paris"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"
```

si ça peut aider

----------

## El_Goretto

Question bête: la fonction Cool'n Quiet etc a-t-elle une influence sur le bousin?

Désactiver temporairement les fonctions de cpufreq & co pour voir?

Sinon pour davidou2a sur /etc/conf.d/clock, normalement il ne s'agit que d'un paramétrage façon timezone. Ca n'a pas d'influence sur le fonctionnement de l'horloge elle même.

----------

## geekounet

Le TIMEZONE dans /etc/conf.d/clock ne sert qu'à l'update de timezone-data, afin de recopier le nouveau timezone dans /etc/localtime  :Wink: 

----------

